# Twin Ports Fire Arms



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

I'm looking at an old Twin Ports .20 Ga. sxs and trying to determine what the chokes are. Apparently the company is now extinct and was probably just a private label reseller of guns made in England or Belgium for the mass market, but I kinda want the gun anyway if I can learn how the barrels are choked. One has a single dot engraved on the butt of the barrel and the other has two similar dots. Can anyone decipher this old choke code?

Thanks...may all your birds fall where you can find 'em.

Bob


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Anything but measuring will be a guess. Probably means one and two points of choke, a point being around .008 to .01 constriction. Roughly an improved and modified.

I would take it to Brileys or a reputable gun smith with barrel and choke gauges. Briley's can add chokes to even thin barreled doubles and would be the only one that I would trust to keep the barrels regulated. A muzzle only choke gauge won't tell you the amount of constriction in relation to the bore diameter. Also check for odd chamber length, some are 2&1/4 inch on older guns.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would think the single dot is a full choke and the two dots is improved modified. 

This is how my Benelli is marked but yours may be different. 

1- Full
2- Improved Modified
3- Modified
4- Improved Cylinder
5- Cylinder


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks, fellas.*

Appreciate your comments. I'll see if I can get the gun and run it down to Briley's.


----------

